# Vss Signal



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

That is certainly not linear. 

Where you experiencing wheel spin at the lower velocities?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

That's odd. If it's a curve it could be: 

F=0.03*S^2+27

Which you could test at 40mph. But that is still odd.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeh its weird. I'll try it at 40mph tomorrow. Could it be pwm and the scope just sees that as freq change?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

What scope where you using? Handscope ?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

yep agilent portable 2 chan scope. Not sure of the model number.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Try to capture the waveform or screen for future analysis 
Ill likely need the same information soon for my conversion.


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

Which BMW?

The e30 uses a UAF2115 speedometer chip
http://users.tpg.com.au/cobra30/images/R31/uaf2115.pdf


Pin Function Connections
1 Flyback cathodes Connected pin 6, +V supply
2 Step M1 To odometer stepper motor
3 Pulse output To A pins on connectors (only)
4 Galv. curr set Resistor to ground, 75.0 ohm precision
5 Galvanometer out Stabilized w/ cap to +V 
6 Positive supply +V supply, through diode+resistor

7 Current source diode clamped to ground, resistor 
8 RC pulse width cap to ground, resistor voltage
9 Trigger input Resistor to ground, stabilized volt input
10 Stabilized +Vref To resistor
11 divider configure, connected to ground, div ratio 2^6
12 Step M2 To odometer stepper motor


This supplies the current, 1.15-1.5mA, to the magnetic reed switch at the differential. The switch is operated by the 9 vane magnetic chopper disk on the ring gear.

The speedometer constant is printed on the dial. It's something like "K=7784", which means 7784 pulses per mile (9 vanes * 864 revs per miles for the tires).


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh, and the "taximeter" output on the back of the speedometer has the same signal, just buffered.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks. Its an e36.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

New data:

10mph period = 31.6ms = 31.64hz. 17ms low , 16.8ms high

20mph period = 24.6ms =40.6hz. 13ms low , 11.6ms high

30mph period = 17.4ms = 57.4hz. 9.4ms low , 8ms high.

All speeds approx based on speedo reading. Pics of waveforms later. No numbers on speedo face.


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

The later cars have integrated body electronics, but still use the same switch mounted to the differential and slotted magnetic interrupter. I would be surprised if they changed the output signal.

Check the rotations per mile/kilometer for the specified tire size (look on tirerack.com), assume a 9 pulse per rotation interrupter disk, and see if the numbers work out. For the e30 with K=7784, 20MPH is about 43Hz -- pretty close to what you are seeing.

Remember that the speedometer is calibrated to always read high, both the offset (typically +3MPH) and linearity (+%5).


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to bring the fuel mileage to work and display the current on it.
The european version has as a display 0 to 30l/100km. So this could be useful to display up to 300Amps. This is enough for normal driving in my setup.
Does anybody know how it is controlled? Is it a PWM signal or directly calculated in the speedometer?


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

Elegancec, IIRC engine controller sends square wave signal to instrument cluster; frequency is ~16Hz I think, PWM% is proportional to opening time of fuel injectors. Then there's chip inside cluster which is doing calculation from rpm, %PWM and VSS signal so unless you develop algorithm for "fooling" this chip you will be better controlling needle's coils directly; it's just a (mili)ampmeter...


----------

